# loaded up and ready to go



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2006)

Give em hell!  Represent!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Brian.  I had planned on going to Salsbury this year but a class came up that I need for work this weekend.  Give em Hell dude.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Brian :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck and give em hell. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Brian!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck and have a great time!!!

Chris


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going fishing outta Olcott NY on Lake Ontario!


----------



## john pen (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck Brian...do us proud...


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a great time and cook good. Is your podcast on Friday night or early Saturday?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good time.....whats a bbc ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

Beer can chicken?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2006)

I think he means; beer can chicken - bcc


----------



## john pen (Apr 23, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> yea, bcc.  i still got to much knob creek running through my veins.



Been there, done that


----------

